# Hijaze goats from Saudi Arabea



## Naef hajaya (Mar 16, 2010)

Hijaze goat from Saudi Arabia ,it has big budy  and long ears. This beed of goats use for milk and meat ,


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 16, 2010)

Way too cool.


----------



## the simple life (Mar 16, 2010)

Get outta here! Seriously check out those ears!
I cannot fathom how in the world those ears evolved, did they mate with elephants at one point in time, donkeys?
The first one  sort of reminds me of a big dog, they have a strange shape, or maybe the ears are just throwing me off. Too funny!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 16, 2010)

Is the black and white one a buck? The neck looks thicker.


----------

